# Does anyone think there will be a new bubble?



## samuilk (2 April 2020)

After the cryptocurrency bubble, which I never bought even though I knew about them at like $1 thought nothing it. But does anyone think there will be a new bubble out of this virus?


----------



## hja (2 April 2020)

Yeah I reckon the virus will eventually have its bubble burst!


----------



## tech/a (2 April 2020)

Personally Im expecting a prolonged Bull market after there is a vaccine
World wide. I think a great deal of this debt will be written off (world debt).
I expect to see a shifting of World trade to a conservative "Trump" approach.
I expect stimulus packages and very low interest rates for years.

So find those bargains.


----------



## samuilk (2 April 2020)

tech/a said:


> Personally Im expecting a prolonged Bull market after there is a vaccine
> World wide. I think a great deal of this debt will be written off (world debt).
> I expect to see a shifting of World trade to a conservative "Trump" approach.
> I expect stimulus packages and very low interest rates for years.
> ...




I believe it to be bull as well, but instead of the overall market, i'm looking for particular stocks or group of stocks that are new innovative etc. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything in the works


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 April 2020)

tech/a said:


> Personally Im expecting a prolonged Bull market after there is a vaccine
> World wide. I think a great deal of this debt will be written off (world debt).
> I expect to see a shifting of World trade to a conservative "Trump" approach.
> I expect stimulus packages and very low interest rates for years.



Having a conversation with a Chicago School friend (actually did a PhD under Milton F) and trying to get his view, recognising the oft-derided MMT delusion may become the 'new normal'
Moi: _Only Q is: how do we position to keep heads above water with MMT. All I’m seeing is TAX TAX TAX. Super is too easy a target_.
Lui: _Am not so sure about tax grabs in future.  The orthodoxy that gov't spending should be funded preferably by taxes rather than borrowing seems to have been ditched.  Limitless fiat money is being printed by central banks to buy government bonds which will never be sold back into the market._
_*Problem 1:* politicians will use unlimited cash (because deficits don't matter any more) to buy votes and entrench themselves._
_*Problem 2:*  is down the track when/if economies reach full employment/capacity. The trillions brought into existence out of nowhere will/must/should result in hyperinflation_.

Unless, we never reach capacity and especially jobs, because
1. Naughty robots and AI will do us out of useful work
2. The environmental shriek will resume and the resources used to strive towards capacity resume

But, yes, bridges to nowhere. Very fast thingies


----------



## hja (2 April 2020)

tech/a said:


> Personally Im expecting a prolonged Bull market after there is a vaccine
> World wide. I think a great deal of this debt will be written off (world debt).
> I expect to see a shifting of World trade to a conservative "Trump" approach.
> I expect stimulus packages and very low interest rates for years.
> ...



I just need to find a way to get a big loan before this debt will be written off


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 April 2020)

tech/a said:


> Personally Im expecting a prolonged Bull market after there is a vaccine



I'll go a step further and say there's always a bubble forming in something some where, the key is identifying it in the early states and getting out before it goes kaboom. 

Chance that there will be another bubble = 99.99%. Only questions are what, where and when.


----------

